# Question about 6mm bullets for coyotes



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I know xdeano has experience with this as we talked before about the Berger 105 VLD. I'm looking for xdeano or anyone else's experience/opinion concerning the Berger 105 VLD vs the 70 gr. Nosler BT for coyote. Looking at which bullet is the most effective for terminal performance AND pelt preservation. I have used the 105 VLD with mixed results (had a coyote run off after dropping him solid, and never caught up with him). I generally use my smaller caliber rifles (.17 tactical and .204) for calling, but on the occasions I have my .243AI I would like to have the best opportunity for clean kills and an undamaged pelt . I usually sell my coyotes in the carcass when hunting away from home, so pelt damage matters a little more to me. 
I would like to stick with the 70 BT or the 105 Berger if possible for a variety of reasons. Would love to hear anyone's opinion and/or experience!

Thank you and Merry Christmas,
Ken


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I personally shoot a 243, Sierra Varminter 85 gr with 35 gr of IMR 4895 powder I know, nobody likes this powder, but it shoots really well in my old Winchester Model 70. I normally don't get an exit hole, unless it's really close or doesn't hit bone. If hit right, drops them


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.No exp with the 105s but quite a bit with 70BTs.
With my load,(43.5 grs of IMR 4064,Fed 210s),not very fur friendly.In fact with fur prices up haven't even considered it for a couple years.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey kdog,
I use the berger 105 hunting vld. The berger target and hybrid just pencil through and they take off running. The hunting vld will give you an exit hole the size of a quarter on a broad side shot. If you shoot them straight on in the chest they eat the entire amount of energy with no exit.

I have a buddy who uses the 70 bt and they work well to for killing them, but I've seen some huge holes in them.

There is no getting away with damage with any bullet, besides those little pieces of rice that guys are pushing out of the 17s. 

Hope this helps kdog.
Xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, looks like my best option is to stick with the 105 VLD. I have several loaded up, and I will test them some more. I still favor my rice burner though. 

Ken


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

No, 105 'hunting' vld. Good to go.
Xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Got it - 105 Hunting VLD. Thank you xdeano.

Ken


----------

